# Heike Kloss Moulin Rouge



## thin (13 Apr. 2012)

Hallo
ich suche ein Video mit Heike Kloss ,war eine Sendung die der Pflaume moderiert hat. Dort Tanzten Sie zu 3 Moulin Rouge. Kann das wre uppen?
MfG Oli


----------



## celebrater (13 Apr. 2012)

da hätte ich auch interesse dran


----------



## thin (5 Juli 2012)

Ich versuchs nochmal hat das Video denn keiner mehr ?
Bitte nochmal uppen !


----------

